# Turkey hunting area needed



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I grew up in cache valley. I now live in Ogden and don't know where I can hunt turkey, I don't know anyone down here that would allow me to hunt on there land. Can anyone hook me up with someone that has a problem with them and wants to get rid of a few? My two buddies also would like to find a spot also.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not sure about the private land, and I wouldn't bank on getting a response from a landowner here, but you should have no problem finding plenty of turkeys on the public land within an hour either direction from you. It might take a few trips to the hills and a little work to locate them, but I've stumbled across plenty while scouting for deer. If you are looking for private land, locate an area with turkeys, then start banging on doors. Good thing is the season is long enough to spend time locating them and then focus on hunting them. Good luck to you and your buddies!


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help I just hope I can get a big one


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just North East of Pineview Reservoir is North Fork...lots of birds in there.


----------

